# Fish filter? Super confused



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi, I’m looking at the filter I got for my tank and I don’t really know how to work it. The instruction manual isn’t very good and I can’t find any videos online. 

It’s the Interpet Internal Power Filter PF2/3/4. The little book talks about flow rates and power levels? Is this something I’m meant to set the filter to?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Your filter will be either the PF2, PF3 or PF4, manufactures often just produce one manual to cover all in the range as generally parts etc are the same. I dont know anything about Interpet filters but as a rule the lower the number the less flow, so a PF2 will have less litres of water running through it every hour than a PF4 therefore would be more suited to a smaller tank. You dont need to do anything to set these flows other than ensure you have the correct filter for your tank, over filtration is fine, although as an internal filter a PF4 would probably take up to much room in a smaller tank, you definitely do not want to be under filtering though. Check on box which filter you have then ensure it is ok for your size tank. is this your first tank? if you need help with fishless cycle we can help with talking you through that.


----------

